# Wellness 95%



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't feed canned food anymore, but when I first got Potsie, he was underweight and picky, so I mixed Wellness Core canned food (Ocean) in with his kibble (at the time, TOTW Pacific Stream, which he wasn't wild about). He ate it like he'd never eaten before. Wellness Core is grainless, as is TOTW, so it should agree with your dog. I got it at Petco, but it can also be found at specialty pet food stores. I now feed Wellness Core Ocean kibble and he's not picky anymore.


----------

